# Michigan's Best Surf n Turf???



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

What do you think is the best Surf n Turf combination Michigan has to offer???

Last weekend a couple of friends and I visited my brother in Royal Oak for a weekend of walleye fishing the D-river.

Sunday's lunch was a spectacular Surf n Turf that included pan fried walleye cheeks with grilled Venison backstrap, grilled perfectly to med-rare. Sides/toppings included sauted red pepper, garlic, portabella mushrooms, red onion and a few jalapenoes. I'd say that combo is hard to beat! (wish I could substitute morells for the portabellas)

Anyone have any other recommendations that are a "must try"???


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

The other day I blackend a whole backstrap and a couple of walleye fillets and served them with uncle bens and some fresh asparagus it would be up there on my list. But that is a great topic, I would bet you could almost make a cook book section about that, couldn't imagine having a roasted grouse sitting next to a wild native pan fried brookie!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I like to throw a cornish game hen or two in the smoker when I smoke a steelhead or salmon. I also make venison kabobs to go with grilled blackened salmon in the summer.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Venison, brown trout, morals , watercress.


----------

